# Game 11: Nets @ Kings--11.23.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*@ *  
*
Game 11
New Jersey Nets @ Sacramento Kings
Wednesday November 23rd, 2005
10:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 5-5**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

In the second game of the road trip, the Nets will take on the almost Net Shareef Abdur-Rahim and the Sacramento Kings (4-7, 5th in Pacific, 14th in West).

*Click hear to bet some of your uCash on the game!* (will add the link when its up)

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Kings*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Peja Stojakovic 21.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Bonzi Wells 8.40</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brad Miller 5.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.90</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Mike Bibby 1.36</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.20</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Shareef Abdur-Rahim 0.91</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Zoran Planinic 54.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Ronnie Price 75.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Shareef Abdur-Rahim 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Francisco Garcia 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-5</td><td>--</td>
<tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>5-5</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>4-5</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>3-7</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-9</td><td>5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>8-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>6-4</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>8-2</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>6-3</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>5-3</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>5-4</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>5-5</td><td>3.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
March 6th, @ NJ​


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Man how can you be so fast? Let us get upset for the GSW match.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

dammm ure fast/... this is going to be good nets vs sar.... >.<


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

haha, I was working on it while the game was ending. Just had to edit the record depending on if the Nets won or not.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

All I am saying with the performance against the Golden State Warriors, improve all aspects of our game. Hopefully Vince Carter will be all right. I am looking forward to seeing what Shareef Abdur Rahim has to put out. Need to get redemption and win these games on our West Coast trip.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i hope the VC injury isnt T-mac-esque... PLESE SAY IT AINT SO VC


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I REALLY hope Frank makes our guys take like 500 shots from every spot on the floor before this game starts.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I always tried to be positive and was agaisnt against trads(still I am). But this was not the record I was expecting. Now I think who is the one to blame. Lets say its early. But we losed to worse teams than us. We still haven't played against SA or Det. I hope this game changes something. This losses and wins will be very precious at the end of season.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... you're really fast ToddMac! Great job on the game thread once again... :clap: 

After that painful loss tonight, the injury (hopefully not serious) of VC, miserable shooting percentage (field goal and free throws), again negligible defense (geez.. I was so positive we could defend well after that win against the Wizards), etc etc.. so many negative things... I can only hope (and pray) that the team will bounce back and win this game against the Kings. 

Come on Nets! Please.... win your next few games... :angel: :angel:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Do you now if Peja is ready for this game?
and what about Carter?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> Do you now if Peja is ready for this game?
> and what about Carter?


 I didn't even know Peja was out....I changed it and put Garcia in for the Kings, since he started yesterday. But I have no idea what his status is for the game.

And from the sounds of it, unless he is feeling real bad today or tomorrow, Vince is planning on going


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Extremely tough game. SAC town always plays better at home. The Kings are still gelling but once they gel they will be tough cookies. Please let VC play and our bench to do something.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

either SAR sucks up the game . . . . or he goes off for like 30+ against us.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Not only is ARCO Arena, one of the toughest arenas to play in. But they have great players still to back up their supporting crowd. Mike Bibby who had 33 points last game, Bonzi Wells who has been grabbing double digits in rebounds for quite sometime, Shareef Abdur Rahim who has been somewhat of a bright spot. And their main star in my opinion in Peja Stojakovic, a pure shooter and can fill the lanes. Can also not take Brad Miller lightly, he could do damage with his jumper if we let him. We will have a test and hopefully we come out of it positively *with no more injuries*. We need to stay healthy and keep producing wins.


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

Tough game, gonna come down to the wire.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll be at this game...just one question. Does Joumana go on the road trips?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah... this game is going to be tough. I just hope the team plays well. It would be nice to get a win soon so that the team regains some positive outlook considering all these present injuries to key players like VC and Collins. 

If Peja doesnt play (sprained finger, I think), does that negate the absence of VC if he cant play due to his back injury? At least scoring-wise or on the offensive side of the court?

Link to Peja's injury http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_n...a.news&sports=basketball&team=Nets&league=nba

I hope the entire team steps up! Go Nets!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> I'll be at this game...just one question. * Does Joumana go on the road trips*?


don't believe so. Its thanksgiving though, so maybe should would like to be with her husband for the holidays.:biggrin:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The UCash thread has been posted in the UCash Sportsbook. So all those who feel like betting their UCash you may. I just bet all I had left 2262, disappointing from last game lost 42,000+ UCash


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

This was looking to be a tough one for the Nets before Vince went down.... Sacto is exactly the kind of team that has always given us trouble in the JKidd era. THey are the kind of team that no matter what you do defensively, they are likely to drop 100+ on you. So to beat them you've got to be able to fill it up yourself. That is not a Net specialty. Wo/ Vince this is going to be an extra tough trip. Hopefully he can play.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

c'mon c'mon c'mon c'mon!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn west coast games. Start so late.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Who is the lady doing the pregame on YES!?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Look, if the Nets still want to claim they have a good offensive team, this is the night to prove it.

The Kings are a dreadful defensive team. They don't even pretend they can stop you.

On the other hand, they will hit all those open threes the Nets will no doubt give them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> On the other hand, they will hit all those open threes the Nets will no doubt give them


Even the ones they dont give them they'll hit


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Even the ones they dont give them they'll hit


That's true. It's getting frustrating.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Start the damn game already.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis is starting in the backcourt with Jason Kidd, and Clifford Robinson is also starting again in the frontcourt.

PG Jason Kidd
SG Jeff McInnis
SF Richard Jefferson
PF Clifford Robinson
C Nenad Krstic

That is the projected starting lineup which was announced on the YES Network. :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dooch said:


> Jeff McInnis is starting in the backcourt with Jason Kidd, and Clifford Robinson is also starting again in the frontcourt.
> 
> PG Jason Kidd
> SG Jeff McInnis
> ...


Dang it! Vince not playing


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Jeff McInnis is starting in the backcourt with Jason Kidd, and Clifford Robinson is also starting again in the frontcourt.
> 
> PG Jason Kidd
> SG Jeff McInnis
> ...


Get Zoran in for Cliffy and let's RUN!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanna see us get back to Nets basketball. Playing D and runnign like no tomorrow. We can do it. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Pejer playing?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Dang it! Vince not playing


Possibly Vince Carter will come off of the bench tonight since he is not starting. It is a possibility.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Is Pejer playing?


Peja?

if so, no he's not, sprained pinkey finger :eek8:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Is Pejer playing?


Peja I do not think is playing in this game. Garcia is starting for the Sacramento Kings in place of Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

funkylikemonkey said:


> Peja?
> 
> if so, no he's not, sprained pinkey finger :eek8:


and they say vince is a wuss. A pinkey finger? c'mon. Won't affect your shoting that much Peja.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

In Sacramento, at ARCO Arena it is a sold-out arena they just announced. :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok without Peja, they really have no 3 point threat. This game just got more winnable. Hopefully we will win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is Vince dressed tonight?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jizzy said:


> Ok without Peja, they really have no 3 point threat. This game just got more winnable. Hopefully we will win.


Bibby, Garcia, Wells will hit the 3 even Shareef if given that will hit it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> is Vince dressed tonight?


the commentators said he wont play


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Bibby, Garcia, Wells will hit the 3 even Shareef if given that will hit it




Hopefully Jkidd will hold Bibby in check. And Cliffy is mobile enought to go outside and guard SAR. I wouldn't trust a rook to kiil the Nets.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dooch said:


> In Sacramento, at ARCO Arena it is a sold-out arena they just announced. :banana:


The Knicks beat the Kings in their own arena, then got blown out by the Bobcats tonight. 

I really don't believe in that sort of logic, but still, something to think about.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> the commentators said he wont play


shucks


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> The Knicks beat the Kings in their own arena, then got blown out by the Bobcats tonight.
> 
> I really don't believe in that sort of logic, but still, something to think about.


That shows that the Sacramento Kings are not the franchise that they used to be. We are very capable of taking this game tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> shucks


we shouldnt rush him back from a back injury, look at tracy mcgrady :eek8:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Dooch said:


> That shows that the Sacramento Kings are not the franchise that they used to be. We are very capable of taking this game tonight.


Their apex was in the West Finals 2002.

It all went downhill after that.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Actually VC not playing might be good in a way. It will give Z more minutes. Also if VC is hurt and he forces up shots, theres a good chance he might miss a lot.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The finger that is strained or hurt on Peja Stojakovic is on his shooting hand but he should still get it taped up and give it a go.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It will be interesting how this team plays without Vince


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

btw, McInnis is starting in place of VC...Zoran should get 25 mins tonight...IMO


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets win the jump ball. Jason Kidd misses the shot. Bonzi Wells rebound. Going back and forth nobody scored yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson called on a CHEAP foul!

Jeez!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Actually not too happy that Krstic is taking those shots. Miller and Shareef aren't 2 bigs known for defense.

Krstic with a tip in. 

-Petey


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

UGH why is McInnis starting!?!?!

Look at how free Garcia was for that layup!!!

Get McInnis off the court!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Sacramento Kings get 4 points. Garcia off of the feed of Brad Miller and Mike Bibby. Nets get 2. Non-shooting foul on Shareef Abdur Rahim.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

As said... as McInnis was passing in to Krstic, Shareef called on a foul.

4-2, Kings.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon man.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drives, fouled by Garcia.

Going to the line for 1.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

guys im in St. Louis today, so i cant watch the game.. so thanks in advance for the updates...

with that said.. is VC playing? Collins?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd fouled and hits the lay up, and 1
5-4 - Nets
Kidd to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> guys im in St. Louis today, so i cant watch the game.. so thanks in advance for the updates...
> 
> with that said.. is VC playing? Collins?


No, McInnis and Robinson are starting in their place.

-Petey


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> guys im in St. Louis today, so i cant watch the game.. so thanks in advance for the updates...
> 
> with that said.. is VC playing? Collins?



No Collins, no Carter, no Stojocovic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on McInnis


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets ball, turnover Sacramento. 4-2 still. Settling for too many jumpers, need to attempt to drive the ball. Like right there, Jason Kidd with the basket and the foul. 3-point play for Jason Kidd, 5-4 NJN. Lawrence Frank shines the ball up LOL. Jeff McInnis loose-ball foul.


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

Zoran should have started. McInnis's defense is pathetic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with the steal, RJ running out.

Was their any doubt?

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

furnace said:


> No Collins, no Carter, no Stojocovic



god dammit.. VC abiding by the dress code?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd steal, leads to a fast break and a RJ dunk
7-4 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ohhhh. Kidd passes off to Krstic, Krstic drives, but traveling.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

furnace said:


> Zoran should have started. McInnis's defense is pathetic.


rinse and repeat...

let's save that Zoran cheese for off the bench... :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby ties it up with a 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bibby hits a 3
7-7


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ hits a 2
9-7 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ for a jumper!

Hits!

We are sooo lucky that Peja is not playing.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Garcia for 2
9-9


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic with a 2
11-9 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic. Krstic hits the rainbow.

Kidd w/ the board, passes to RJ, HITS!

Kidd is filling up the stat sheet.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, Is anyone playing Defense?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd steals it to Richard Jefferson for the dunk. Nets are running the fast break. Mismatch, Mike Bibby 3-pointer, 7-7. Richard Jefferson jumper off the feed from Jason Kidd, 9-7. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jason Kidd, 11-9 NJN. Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd, 13-9.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ hits a 2 on a pass from Kidd
13-9 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
15-9 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic again from the perimeter.

Nets up 15-9.

Miller drives and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brad Miller for 2
15-11 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wells for 2
15-13 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd to Krstic. Krstic hits the rainbow.
> 
> Kidd w/ the board, passes to RJ, HITS!
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Go Nets!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR called for travling


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic for 2. Brad Miller for 2. Nets have hit their last 6 shots. Gave up the ball/turnover, Kings convert on the other end, 2-point lead. Shareef Abdur Rahim broke free in the paint but was called for steps, 15-13. Commercial break.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to watch much of Shareef this year.

He's playing very aggressive.

Battling with Robinson, gets the ball, called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The interesting thing about the kings is the fact that their big man might actually be their best big man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with 3 points, 2 boards, 4 assists.

RJ is a perfect 3-3 from the field.

Krstic is 3-6 with 6 points too.

McInnis and Robinson need to make some sort of contribution.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliffy for 2
18-13 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Finally a new Nets scores.

Kidd to RJ to Robinson!!!

YES ROBINSON!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR for 2
17-15 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff for 3
20-15 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Robinson for a 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bibby for 2
20-17 - Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

5 quick points for Uncle Cliffy


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR on the tip for 2
20-19 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, Robinson with a brick.

Kidd with the long board, to Krstic, not good.

Shareef with the tip.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

That's our Uncle Cliffy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> The interesting thing about the kings is the fact that their big man might actually be their best big man


Miller?

Shareef?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets time out 2:14 left in the 1st
20-19 - Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i really hate shareef abdur-rahim, i really do


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson off of the feed from RJ, 17-13. Shareef Abdur Rahim with the jumper. Clifford Robinson 3-pointer! Mike Bibby lay-up, Shareef Abdur Rahim tip-in, 20-19 NJN. 2:14 left in the 1st quarter Nets lead by 1, 20-19 and possession of the ball with 4 seconds on the shot clock. 20-second timeout NJN.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

SAR being aggressive... 

Nets lead by 1. Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with 3 boards, 5 assists, 2 to play in the 1st.

Where was this JKidd all season (except the Bulls game)?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> *Miller*?
> 
> Shareef?
> 
> -Petey


bolded


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets: 7 assists, 9 feild goals.
Kings: 8 assists, 9 field goals.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bibby for 3
20-22 - SAC


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd with 3 boards, 5 assists, 2 to play in the 1st.
> 
> Where was this JKidd all season (except the Bulls game)?
> 
> -Petey


Yes!!! Seems the vintage Kidd is back. Thank God :banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd draws the foul going to the line for *3*


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um mike bibby shouldn't be tearing us up...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby over RJ.

Nets down 2.

Leaving their only 3 point shooter open.

Kidd going to the line for 3. Fouled by Garcia. Pretty.

Where has that been all year?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson in for Krstic


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Are we losing?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Are we losing?


No, 22-22, Kidd puts us a point up now.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd hits all 3
23-22 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets cannot convert and Sacramento scores, Mike Bibby beyond the perimeter, 22-20. Foul, Jason Kidd fouled beyond the perimeter and will go to the free throw line for 3. Kidd hits all 3 free throws, 23-22 NJN.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Reach in called on Zoran


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran in, called for the reach on Wells.

Wells to the line.

Wonder how Frank will play Kidd and RJ.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi Wells to the free throw line
he hits both
23-24 - SAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2
25-24 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with an open shot, lucky bounce-roll.

Nets up 1 again.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brad Miller for 2
25-26 - SAC


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd is having an awesome game! Nice!!! Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a series of moves by Miller.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ is 4-5 from the field.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2
27-26 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

end of the 1st
27-26 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shareef passes on the 3, misses, boards, Bibby shots, misses, RJ with the board.

Nets up a point to end the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Reach-in foul on Zoran Planinic. Bonzi Wells hits both free throws. Jason Kidd filling up the stat sheet still down by 1. Richard Jefferson now (4-5 FG). Kings cannot convert any basket at the end of the 1st quarter the New Jersey Nets lead 27-26. :banana:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the day was come...... the kidd was finally come~1


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Where's Vinsane?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Back and forth, up and down. This game is a scorers heaven. With neither team taking the advantage.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... Kidd with 8/3/5!!! Nice!!! :banana: 

Great quarter for him! And the Nets too! Go Nets!!!

Nets lead first quarter 27-26!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

This is how Kidd should play every night, 6 assists in the 1st, I think he's back.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd and Richard Jefferson doing most of the work. We just have to step up our defense somewhat and we will be fine.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd is baaaaaaaaacckkkkkk...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Offincive foul on Bonzi Wells
Nets ball


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin fouled and hit a lay-up, and 1
hits his free throw
27-29 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Where's Vinsane?


Banned for baiting in the Raptors and Heat forum.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can the real Marc jackson please stand up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson hits another 3!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2
29-29
Cliffy for 3
32 - 29 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ fouled by Bonzi Wells
Jefferson to the line for 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with the board, outlets to RJ, RJ drives, fouled by Wells!

Nets up 3, with a chance to push it to 5!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

CLiffy for 3!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lineup please?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 2nd quarter. Kings turnover, Nets turnover, 3-point play for SAC. Nets for 2. Kenny Thomas misses and Marc Jackson rebound. Uncle Cliffy for 3! Richard Jefferson gets fouled by Bonzi Wells, 32-29 NJN, NJN ball RJ free throws.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Zoran with layup! Cliffy with a three pointer!

Nets up 32-29 !!! :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

At least the Nets are hitting FTs tonight...

and Cliffy is "going off!"


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> RJ fouled by Bonzi Wells
> Jefferson to the line for 2


RJ hits both
McInnison for Kidd
34-29 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 points, 7 assists, 4 boards as Kidd goes to the bench. On pace to break Skiles single game assist record with this group?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

3 second on Robinson
Kevin Martin shoots the 'T' - misses
34-29 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR for 2
34-31 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shareef with a bucket over Jackson.

Hart streaking down, RJ goes up, blocked the shot, but called for the foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ fouled Hart
Hart to the free throw line


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murry on for Rj


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits both free throws. Defensive 3 seconds on us. SAC cannot convert, McInnis misses the leaner and SAC converts on the other end. Richard Jefferson with a good foul, contesting Jason Hart and he told Jason Hart to GET BIG.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> 8 points, 7 assists, 4 boards as Kidd goes to the bench. On pace to break Skiles single game assist record with this group?
> 
> -Petey


He's having a great game!!! Kidd is back!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Murray sighting, as RJ goes to the bench.

Shareef sits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hart hits 1 of 2
34-32 - Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow Murray sighting


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murray for 3
37-32 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray for 3!

Nice way to make a quick impression.

OMG.

Miller fouled by Krstic, Miller gets continuation.

What a play.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic :raised_ey wtf was that


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes, Murray's in. I want to play this guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And he hits it right away, good job lamond


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Miller hits and will go to the line for 1, time out


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

murray for 3..hits


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow! Murray with a 3! 

Nets up 37-32


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray for 3! Jason Hart was shooken up on the play before. 37-32 NJN after Brad Miller gets the basket and the continuation.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, the Nets have to stop trying to be so fancy.

Nets still up 2. But they turn the ball over.

Garcia with the step on Murray AND fouled!

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Put Kidd Back In Put Kidd In Now


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammmit. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
39-38 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

8:50 remaining. 37-35 after the Brad Miller 3-point play. Turnover for us, Zoran Planinic tips it out of bounds. Kenny Thomas off the feed from Garcia and the foul. Another 3-point play, SAC leads 38-37. Jeff McInnis jumper as the shot clock runs down.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Btw, KINGS up 1.

Miller playing some nice D on Krstic, passes to McInnis with 3 on the shot clock and HITS!

Krstic is hurt?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I see Garcia is doing good for Kings, always thought he would be a good NBA player


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic got hurt


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

time out Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hopefully Mjax will contribute.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh ****, nenad krstic on the ground


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jackson in for Krstic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jackson for 2
41-38 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW nice play by McInnis to Jackson right under the basket.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

defense, yea where is it?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

NJN call a 20-second timeout and take a look at Nenad Krstic after getting shooken up on the play. Brad Miller miss and Nets rebound, Nets convert on the other end. Murray forced 3-pointer, Cliff Robinson offensive rebound new clock for NJN. Technical difficulties with the shot clock.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jackson fouled by Garcia
to theline for 2


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

is Kstic ok now?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL

Zoran takes a split, Jackson with a offensive board, fakes, and going to the line.

Garcia called for his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jmcinnis seems to be playing pretty good, I guess he only gets a shout out when his defense isnt up to par


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson misses the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Kidd and Bibby are back in.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Jackson fouled by Garcia
> to theline for 2


he maks 1 of 2
Kidd back in the game
42-40 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller with a jam.

Jackson then answers.

Kidd with the steal... to Zoran, Bibby fouls Zoran.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brad Miller for 2
Marc Jackson for 2
44-42 - Nets

Zoran fouled by Bibby, to the line for 2


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson battles underneath and draws the foul on Garcia his 3rd personal foul. Marc Jackson splits his free throws. Marc Jackson off the feed from Jason Kidd. Jason Kidd steal leads Zoran Planinic, gets fouled on the play.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

How is Mjax looking? How many points does he have?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> How is Mjax looking? How many points does he have?


5 matching his season average already... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat about Krstic.. he ok?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Zoran fouled by Bibby, to the line for 2


Zoran makes both
46-42
Bibby for 2
46-44
Marc Jackson for 2
48-44

Kidd with 9 assissits already


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> wat about Krstic.. he ok?


Oh my... please, not another injury.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Petey said:


> 5 matching his season average already... LOL
> 
> -Petey




:clap: :curse: :banana: :dead: :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic is ok, hes back in and hits a nice 2
50-44 -Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We need to start playing D.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

24 second violation on SAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic fouled, to the line for 2
50-44 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> wat about Krstic.. he ok?


He's back on the court now.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy playing well too! 8 points and 3 boards. :banana:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

About Carter, did they update his condition?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic fouled, to the line for 2
> 50-44 - Nets


Krstic hits 1 of 2
51-44 - Nets
4:00 left in the 2nd


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran Planinic gets his free throws, Jason Kidd with 9 assists. NJN lead by 4, 48-44. Nenad Krstic nice move down in the post against Brad Miller, 50-44. 24 second shot clock violation on SAC. Nets ball. Nenad Krstic draws the foul. Nenad hits his 1st free throw and splits his free throws.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Good game, Nets. Marc Jackson playing so well, so as Murray.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin for 2
51-46 - Nets


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow frank going with big line up
kid
rj
cliffy
jmax
nenad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, no one wants to get in front of Kevin Martin.

Nets lead cut to 5.

Krstic called for an over the back.

His 1st only.

Nets are over the limit at 3:07.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

theKidd-5 said:


> wow frank going with big line up
> kid
> rj
> cliffy
> ...


I like how he's mixing it up.

He's make Adleman react to him.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic called for over the back, Nets are over the limit
Brad Miller to the line for two
Miller hits both
51-48 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kings get a basket, Nenad Krstic foul on Brad Miller. SAC gets free throws in the Penalty situation. 51-48 after the Brad Miller free throws, Nets lead. With the 2nd quarter approaching the end. Keep it up Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

8 points, 9 assists, 4 boards with 3 to play in the 2nd.

Where has this Kidd been all year?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> 8 points, 9 assists, 4 boards with 3 to play in the 2nd.
> 
> Where has this Kidd been all year?
> 
> -Petey


Good question


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cliffy is shutting down SAR.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2 
53-48 - Nets
Kidd 10 assists already


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> 8 points, 9 assists, 4 boards with 3 to play in the 2nd.
> 
> Where has this Kidd been all year?
> 
> -Petey


He was being too unselfish I think. Now, I guess he realizes that his team really needs him to step up! Good for the team!!

Go NEts!!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ. RJ hits.

10th assist, 2:34 to play.

Robinson fouls Rahim.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR to the line foul on Cliff
SAR hits both
53-50 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brad Miller for 2
53-52 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha... where is the Nets big men?

Wells to Miller, Kidd on Miller, and he scores.

Kidd for 3!

Nets up 4!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3
56-52 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd! Foul on Clifford Robinson. Shareef Abdur Rahim gets free throws. :curse: Kidd already with 10 assists! Jefferson misses the shot, Kings convert on the other end. Jason Kidd 3-pointer! Jason Kidd is doing great tonight.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

miller hit layup nets up 1


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd with a three!!! Yeah baby!!! :banana: :clap: 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with a pretty block!

The Nets are going all out!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin for 2
56-54 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now Robinson to Krstic even!

Nets with some great ball movement.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krtic for 2
58-54 - Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

kiddsanity tonite


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... double-double for Kidd in only 2 quarters of play. Nice!!!! :banana: 

More importantly, he is being the leader that he is really supposed and destined to be! Nice!!! :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin for 3
58-57 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart with a 3!

Kidd clunks a 3.

Kings down 1.

Krstic called for his 3rd.

Nets have to pull him now.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

ohhh nooo
nenad on his 3rd foul >.<


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

dammit


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Kings up 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

58-58 tied..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic 3rd foul, he fouled Miller
Miller to the line for two
Brad hits both
58-59 - SAC
30.1 left in the 2nd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson called for an offensive.

His 3rd. Zoran in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ officive foul 3rd on him
10 on the clock ball back to the Kings


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kings convert with a basket. Clifford Robinson with the jumper, 58-54 NJN. Miller gets fouled by Nenad Krstic his 3rd. Nets trail by 1 after the Brad Miller free throws. Richard Jefferson called on the offensive foul because of the ***** Abdur Rahim.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

RJ with his 3rd PF... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

rj offensive foul... 3 fouls on rj! >.<


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller drives and stripped by Robinson.

HOW MANY TIMES WILL WE LET MILLER DRIVE FROM THE ARCH?

Nets down 1 at the half, as McInnis steals the inbound pass to end the half.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Half time
58-59 - SAC Kings


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> rj offensive foul... 3 fouls on rj! >.<



NOOOO!! NOT GOOD


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

59-58 in favor of the Sacramento Kings at halftime. Calls always go against us because we are on the road. :curse: Jason Kidd has 10 assists at halftime, Richard Jefferson with 12 points, 2 players for us are tied at 4 rebounds each.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Offense was good but defense was terrible. I hope we continue to shoot well in the 2nd half but step up on the defense!!! Nice to see the old Kidd back. :clap: 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vincanity15311 said:


> NOOOO!! NOT GOOD


Just another instance of RJ trying to do too much again. I like RJ the defensive stopper, the hustler, and the occasional cool dunker. But I really gotta say I have a distaste for RJ the offensive weapon.

Speakings of offense...was that....yes! Yes it was! A pleasing offensive half! I believe that might be the second of the season? I think we had a good one against Seattle, and I think this might be our second good offensive half of the season. Maybe we can go for 3??


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i see the score on the crawl on NBA tv and by the score it looks like a terrible terrible defensive showing by both teams... is this true?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

justasking? said:


> Offense was good but defense was terrible. I hope we continue to shoot well in the 2nd half but step up on the defense!!! Nice to see the old Kidd back. :clap:
> 
> Go Nets!!!


We need to get to the line more in the 2nd half. If we can stop the action, we might be able to squeeze a few more minutes out of RJ and Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

J-kidd Circa 2002 is a very good thing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> i see the score on the crawl on NBA tv and by the score it looks like a terrible terrible defensive showing by both teams... is this true?


Yes.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We have to step up our defense and stop fouling so much. We would be leading double digits if we did not foul so much.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> We need to get to the line more in the 2nd half. If we can stop the action, we might be able to squeeze a few more minutes out of RJ and Kidd.
> 
> -Petey


 who started?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Just another instance of RJ trying to do too much again. I like RJ the defensive stopper, the hustler, and the occasional cool dunker. But I really gotta say I have a distaste for RJ the offensive weapon.
> 
> Speakings of offense...was that....yes! Yes it was! A pleasing offensive half! I believe that might be the second of the season? I think we had a good one against Seattle, and I think this might be our second good offensive half of the season. Maybe we can go for 3??


Should had deferred to Carter?

He's 5-8 from the field, and had a drive roll out.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

why don't they play scott p? DId he have a bad game recently?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd 11 point 4 rebounds and 10 assists at the half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd needs 6 more rebounds for a triple double. Mainly just get the win though NJN. Nenad Krstic has 11 points as does Jason Kidd. Man if we had Vince Carter (a healthy Vince Carter) then we would be lighting up the scoreboard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> who started?


Kidd
McInnis
RJ
Robinson
Krstic

BUT there was a point where McInnis, Zoran and Kidd were on the floor at the same time. Then there was a point where Krstic, Jackson and Robinson were on the floor at the same time.

Frank is really playing with the lineups.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jax 7pts, 3boards, 1dime in 8 min!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Should had deferred to Carter?
> 
> He's 5-8 from the field, and had a drive roll out.
> 
> -Petey


 Yes Petey, that's exactly what I was thinking.

I'll take Carter flinging three's from a seat on the bench over RJ bombing treys any game.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Jason Kidd needs 6 more rebounds for a triple double. Mainly just get the win though NJN. Nenad Krstic has 11 points as does Jason Kidd. Man if we had Vince Carter (a healthy Vince Carter) then we would be lighting up the scoreboard.


No,not really. 

I think VC's injury is what's creating this newfound sense of urgency.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> who started?


PG Jason Kidd
SG Jeff McInnis
SF Richard Jefferson 
PF Clifford Robinson
C Nenad Krstic


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> No,not really.
> 
> I think VC's injury is what's creating this newfound sense of urgency.


I really don't get a feeling of any _urgency_ from watching this game. It's just that shots are actually dropping for the Nets per extremely unusual.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes Petey, that's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> I'll take Carter flinging three's from a seat on the bench over RJ bombing treys any game.


Why not try "trey" as he's taken 1 so far this game.

As said, he's 5-8. The Nets have 17 assists on 22 field goals. Has there been 1 forced shot yet?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I really don't get a feeling of any _urgency_ from watching this game. It's just that shots are actually dropping for the Nets per extremely unusual.


yup, I fell the same way


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, the Kings have almost doubled up on the Nets in points in the paint.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

11,10,4 guess who!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Why not try "trey" as he's taken 1 so far this game.
> 
> As said, he's 5-8. The Nets have 17 assists on 22 field goals. Has there been 1 forced shot yet?
> 
> -Petey


 ??? has there


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Marv: Well Bill, you had a pretty good first half, you scored 58, the only thing is, they scored 59, a pretty good job for the Nets this first half. 

Bill: Oh yeah, I think so.

(Shakes head)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Why not try "trey" as he's taken 1 so far this game.
> 
> As said, he's 5-8. The Nets have 17 assists on 22 field goals. Has there been 1 forced shot yet?
> 
> -Petey


Yes, there was a forced three by RJ which airballed on a good look but that was to beat the shotclock so that'll pass.

And he did force that last offensive foul which is exactly what I was alluding to before. Like I said, I don't like RJ when he does that kinda stuff. He gets into trouble a lot in those situations. Whether I'm right or not I don't know, but it certainly feels like he messes up a lot more than he capitalizes when in an iso situation or when he runs away from the offensive strategy to make his move.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I really don't get a feeling of any _urgency_ from watching this game. It's just that shots are actually dropping for the Nets per extremely unusual.


Pardon my poor word selection...I meant that they've been playing with a little more ''jump''.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 3rd


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
60-59 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ding ding ding da... ding ding ding ding dia ding ding ding da ding ding ding da.... ding ding ding da da da da ding ding da!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic to Kidd to Krstic to McInnis with the shot clock at 2!

Hits!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Wells, his 2nd


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

fo chizzle!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd has 10 assists so far. 

Oh yeah, he's on the decline.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cha-ching.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2, on the put back
62-59 - Nets


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Kidd has 10 assists so far.
> 
> Oh yeah, he's on the decline.


Anybody who even thought about that should get shot.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice accidental pass by Kidd to Krstic. Turnover Kings

Nets-62
Kings-59


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic 2.0!!! w/ teh put back.. nets up 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, rejected by Miller.

Robinson strips Rahim, Kidd out on the break, bad layup, but cause Krstic is RUNNING, with the put back!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

kings to~!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
64-59 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with the pull up, misses, board, passes to RJ to McInnis, HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

McInnis w/ 5!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd with the pull up, misses, board, passes to RJ to McInnis, HITS!
> 
> -Petey


 yea wat u said!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Krstic, his 4th
Marc Jackson on for Krstic


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jax is in


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Jefferson, his 4th


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis as the shot clock expires. Jason Kidd off the backboard to Nenad Krstic who cleans it up. Jeff McInnis, good defense so far. Nenad Krstic on his 4th foul. Foul on Richard Jefferson his 4th. STOP FOULING!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The enforcer is in! 

Krstic leaves with 13 pts. 

Miller is playing PG for Kings, or trying to anyway, a nice pass to Wells who draws the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Foul on Jefferson, his 4th


Not good.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

64-61
Bonzi hits both free throws


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf RJ w/ 4 fouls


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

HOw many assists does Kidd have? It says in CBSsportsline.com that its only 9? I thought it was 10?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Jefferson draws the foul.

Foul is on Bonzi Wells-his third

McInnis for 2

Nets-66
Sacramento-61


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Bonzi Wells

McInnis for 2
66-61 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jeff is playing well


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

oohhhhh 4 fouls...... o_0


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Francisco Garcia (spelling) for 2
66-63 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

McInnis with a layup! Lifts Nets! Nets 66-61!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Offincive foul on Garcia, his 4th
Kidd took the charge


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd's 3 off the mark, offensive foul on the rookie Francisco Garcia, his 4th foul, Jason Kidd took the charge.

Nets-66
Sacramento-63


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Bonzi Wells. Jeff McInnis keeps working hard and gets another basket. Bonzi Wells offensive rebound, fill the lanes thats all they do is keep cutting. Offensive foul on Garcia, Nets ball.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> jeff is playing well


Yeah... nice!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yes, there was a forced three by RJ which airballed on a good look but that was to beat the shotclock so that'll pass.
> 
> And he did force that last offensive foul which is exactly what I was alluding to before. Like I said, I don't like RJ when he does that kinda stuff. He gets into trouble a lot in those situations. Whether I'm right or not I don't know, but it certainly feels like he messes up a lot more than he capitalizes when in an iso situation or when he runs away from the offensive strategy to make his move.


Jefferson is averaging more than 9 free throws per game. In 10 games that's a decent sample size? With 13 feild goal attempts a game to average 20 points per game. That's actually a pretty effcient scorer.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

cliff w/ 2


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we gotta stop the to's


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff called on the foul, his 2nd
SAR to the line for two, he hits both
66-65 - Nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow, Chris Webber meant more for this team than anyone thought he did.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

finally jax gets to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Jackson, and fouled!

Has a chance to push the Nets back up 4!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

gotta stop with these fouls~!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jackson hits. 9 points so far for him. Nets lead 68-65


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson, for 2and the foul
MJax to the line for 1, he misses
68-65 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> wow, Chris Webber meant more for this team than anyone thought he did.


Well Peja is out as well.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brad Miller for 2
68-67 - Nets


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Shareef Abdur Rahim draws the foul, hits 2.

Shareefs line so far 10 points, 5 rebounds

Marc Jackson off the pass from Jason Kidd, AND 1, Foul on B. Miller-second personal. 

Jackson has 9 points, Brad Miller on the next possession scores, offensive foul on Marc Jackson, reach in on McInnis. Nets with 4 team fouls

Nets-68
Sac-67
6 and a half to play in the 3rd


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Offencive foul on MJax


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on McInnis, reach in his 2nd, 4th team foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller with the put back, and Jackson called for an illegal screen on the other end. McInnis called for a foul on the defensive end now.

Nets with 4 team fouls at 6:42 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi Wells take-away, Shareef Abdur Rahim free throws. Marc Jackson with the basket and the foul, assist by Jason Kidd! Jackson misses the free throw. Offensive foul on us, illegal pick on MJax. Reach-in on Jeff McInnis. Stop fouling please.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson over Rahim.

Jackson is now in double digits!

Wells hits a 3 to tie the game at 70.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Jackson scores on the left hand hook, Bonzi Wells for 3, we are TIED

Nets-70
Sacramento-70


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg... stop the fouls! ><


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jackson for 2
70-67 - Nets

Bonzi Wells for 3
70-70


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on McInnis


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart takes off, fouled by McInnis.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson finishes with the left hand over Shareef Abdur Rahim, 70-70 after the 3-pointer by Bonzi Wells. Foul on Jeff McInnis. Timeout.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jeff with shoot foul////


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

McInnis picks up his second foul in less than two minutes with an over the back on the oft-Kerry Kittles- compared Kevin Martin.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd is 3 for 11 from the field.

He has to either get to the line, or the Nets have to find another offensive option with Krstic sitting.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im not going to watch this game and the nets ******* defense (or lack there of) anymore tonight. im disgusted. :curse:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im not going to watch this game and the nets ******* defense (or lack there of) anymore tonight. im disgusted. :curse:




Stay positive man.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ahh its tied


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> im not going to watch this game and the nets ******* defense (or lack there of) anymore tonight. im disgusted. :curse:



ya we're still in it apparantly..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart hits on both, Kings up 2.

Zoran to Jackson. HITS!

Tied up.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Martin hits 2, Marc Jackson (!) hits for 2, 6-6 13 pts

Sacramento-72
Nets-72


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> im not going to watch this game and the nets ******* defense (or lack there of) anymore tonight. im disgusted. :curse:


Hey, it's making for a beautiful offensive game, which is fine with me :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG! Jackson with another shot! 13 points now! 

Tied game at 72


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

majx nice shot... nets draw
zoran fouls on the other end 
STOP FOULING!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin hits both free throws
MJax for 2
72-72
Bonzi to the line for 2 - fouled by Zoran
Bonzi hits 1 of 2
72-73 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wells 1 of 2 from the line, Kings up 1.

McInnis is way off.

Bibby has been quiet tonight... huh?

KMart with a pull up.

Kings up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin for 2
72-75 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

no we down 1


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

no we down 75-72


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Robinson, in and out.

Bibby for 3?

Misses, KMart with the board, Bibby drives, hits and is fouled.

16-6 Kings run.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wells at the line, makes 1 of 2. McInnis takes and misses a terrible shot selection.

Meanwhile, Kevin Martin, hits the floater on the other end, 14 points for the former Western Carolina Catamount.

Turnover by Nets leads to Bibby and 1, Timeout Nets. 16-6 run by Sacto, biggest lead of the night

Sacramento-77
Nets-72


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

god what the ****!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bibby hits and is fouled by Zoran
timeout nets
72-77 - SAC


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson off the feed from Zoran Planinic, 72-72. Zoran Planinic gets called on the foul. Can we please stop fouling. 73-73 SAC, Bonzi Wells splits his free throws. McInnis off on the shot. We continue to foul, Kevin Martin and Mike Bibby. 5 point lead and Bibby goes to the line for a free throw. CMON NETS! :curse:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

dammm this kevin martin dude... damm him to hell =]


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*****, *****, **** We better not lose this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

theKidd-5 said:


> dammm this kevin martin dude... damm him to hell =]


This KMart dude could be more productive then the Nuggets KMart on those knees pretty soon.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Meanwhile, San An is leading the team that beat us a few days ago by *30* at halftime.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I can sense the Kings getting ready to take a big lead.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we should just feed jax


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Jackson in the post, HITS!

Another stupid Mark Jackson joke about Marc-Mark Jackson hitting shots.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson thats the way to be with the shot. What are we doing, we continue to foul. :curse: Cmon guys, jezz. Lets play to win! Another 3-point play for SAC.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

OMFG can we play some defense


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Marc Jackson has 15 points, 7-7 from the field, upstaging SAR so far. 

Brad "Magic" Miller drives the lane (?!) and gets and 1. 

Sac-81
Nets-74


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

our defensive is killing us right now and our fouls


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Bibby hits his free throw
72-78 - SAC
Marc Jackson for 2
74-78
Brad Miller hits and is fouled
74-80
Miller hits his free throw
74-81


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

****


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Game Over.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a retarded move by Zoran. Jumps, body turns so he's not even facing Bibby as he drives. McInnis called for the foul. Vaughn in for McInnis.

Padgett is checking in too.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Jacque is in!!! :banana: 

It's about ****in time :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Bibby fouled, by zoran
Bibby hits both
74-83 - SAC Kings


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg another bloody foul... omG!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran fouled Bonzi


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby for the lob... Wells is fouled in the air.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> our defensive is killing us right now and our fouls


 killing us... man its raping us... cutting us into liil peaces... and then killing us... bringin us back to life and then over and over again!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We lost and we almost won this game to.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi hits 1 of 2
74-84 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW. 24 of 27 times from the line.

24 of 28.

Kidd with the board, and throws it out of bounds.

Kidd called for the foul as Bonzi posts up.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

WWWWWHhhhhhatt the **** is happenin?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Jeff McInnis, Scott Padgett and Jacque Vaughn into the game. 9-point Sacramento lead, OMG! Another ****ing foul. Bonzi Wells splits the free throws, turnover New Jersey Nets. Another foul, Jason Kidd.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi fouled by Kidd, his 3rd


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

god damn theyre pulling away


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel like murdering someone.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bonzi hits both, Kings up 12.

25-8 run for the Kings.

Kidd is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Bonzi fouled by Kidd, his 3rd


Bonzi hits both free throws
74-86 - SAC


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Sacramento on a 25-8 run.

Meanwhile, Lawrence Frank's blatant rantings on the refs are downright hillarious.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd to the line for 2
Kidd misses both


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 1st, and the 2nd.

Kidd is now 4 for 6 from the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Offincive foul on SAR
Nets ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett stays his ground, Rahim called on an offensive.

Nets have 12 fouls this quarter.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
76-86 - SAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd misses both ft


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson to Krstic, Krstic puts it down.

KMart responds.

Kings up 12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Martin for 2
76-88 - SAC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I feel like crying.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man now were forcing it!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on RJ, his 5th
Bibby to theline for 2


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on the Sacramento Kings, Shareef Abdur Rahim. Jason Kidd to the free throw line, and cannot convert. Offensive foul on Shareef Abur Rahim, good job by Scott Padgett. Nenad Krstic with the dunk. Padgett forces the shot up cannot get it, Bibby gets fouled. RJ with his 5th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby with a change of speed, drives 5th foul on RJ, with 1:05 to play in the 3rd.

McInnis and Zoran in for Kidd and RJ.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> foul on RJ, his 5th
> Bibby to theline for 2


Bibby hits both
76-90 - SAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

rj with his 5th foul...NOT GOOD!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Unbelievable!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

we need a spark now or never


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bibby hits both, Kings up 14.

Zoran misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

90-76... weren't we up before


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you kidding me. ****


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> 90-76... weren't we up before


Yes, Rahim is fouled by Padgett.

Did I not say this team needs to drive in the 2nd half?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

32-18, Kings in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett foules SAR
SAR to the line for 2
SAR hits both
76-92 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

33-20.

McInnis with the tear drop, and Wells off the board, hits.

Kings up 16 going into the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

these GOD dammmm FOULS!!!!!! OMGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

:curse: We cannot convert on anything what are we doing. Bonzi Wells rebound, another foul. Shareef Abdur Rahim goes to the free throw line. We need to come back somehow. Jeff McInnis with the shot. 94-78 SAC after the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We suck, This is like a dream that turned into a nightmare.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
78-92 - SAC

Wells at the buzzer for two
78-94 - Nets

end of the 3rd


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhh whats happenin?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Welp...looks like that good offensive half was just another flash in the pan. We're reverting back to the ugliness.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the kings have made 29 points for the line to 10 from the nets! shocking!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we need to go on a nice 20-1 run to start the 4th


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

OMG, How long before Kidd demands a trade.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

* FIRE LAWRANCE FRANK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Please !


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

cuz we arn't attacking and our d is ****!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets have been outscored 70-50 in the last 2 3rd quarters.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

start of the 4th


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We better pick it up and win this quarter big if we want this game. Lets GO Nets!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

damn... guys as bad as it is... theyre doing this without carter or collins.. Carter can instantly improve our offenst and his defense has gotter much better... and Collins.. well we kno was he brings to the Defensive end......

so all in all.. my only concern is that i want them to get healthy and 100% fast


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** you krstic


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

finally a stop


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAR for 2
78-96 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Play Some ****ing Defense


----------



## NetsFan006 (Sep 19, 2005)

Why do the nets...when in pressure situations....lose all semblance of teamplay, take horrible jumpers...and breakdown on defence. isnt this on frank?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, 2 straight Nets turnovers.

Are the guys giving up?

Foul on McInnis.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on McInnis


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

stop the tos


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Why are starters still in?

Play LJ3 and Wright for ****'s sake....


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** this ****. No playoffs for us.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please stop fouling.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi for 2
78-98 - SAC

timeout Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

what the hell his happening?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wells out on the break, Kings up 20, with 10:24 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

What are we doing, cannot convert on shots, balls getting taken away, turnovers. CMON! Foul on McInnis. Bad pass SAC converts. :curse: :curse: 20-point SAC lead. 98-78 Timeout. ****!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm not sure who's the better PG for the Kings, Kidd or Bibby?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> **** this ****. No playoffs for us.


why so negative? its early still


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

why do we have to suck so bad??!?!?!??!?!!?! :curse:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I'm not sure who's the better PG for the Kings, Kidd or Bibby?


are you serious?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DareToBeYinka said:


> Why are starters still in?
> 
> Play LJ3 and Wright for ****'s sake....


At this point, I won't mind seeing that.

Although, I'd like to see them in with Kidd, Krstic and RJ so can see how they play with the starting unit.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

when do they get it throgh there heads..... stop ***ing fouling!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_14.gif' alt='Computer Smash' border=0></a> This is unbelievable!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Martin for 2
78-100 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart with the steal, out on the break, slams.

KMart with a career high 18.

Kings break 100, with 9:56 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Better start the run now, or else we are done. Lets Go Nets! Please try and attempt to play defense. Who the **** is Kevin Martin!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran back in for Kidd


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*the nets suck*


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Robinson fouled by Miller


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson hits both, first Nets points of the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> are you serious?


Kidd's hooking them up!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Robinson fouled by Miller


Cliffy hits both
80-100 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i remember a time when watching the nets were supposed to loose and we lost and it was still fun... i remember a time when we were supposed to win and we won and that was fun... but this is just **** right now!


----------



## furnace (Jan 4, 2005)

We need to trade McInnis.

Although I'm not sure we'd get anything back for him at this point.

He is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran with the steal, passes to RJ, Miller fouls RJ as he goes up, RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ fouled by Brad Miller, his 4th
RJ to the line for 2


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> are you serious?


 he's right!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> RJ fouled by Brad Miller, his 4th
> RJ to the line for 2


RJ hits both
82-100 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Krstic, Krstic is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> RJ hits both
> 82-100 - SAC


 still were still have too many problems! WE need like 5 months just to learn the word defense


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic fouled by SAR, his 4th
Krstic to the line for 2


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Why are ****ing starters still in? Play LJ3 and Wright for ****'s sake, give them some minutes!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rahim with his 4th foul, Kenny Thomas replacing him.

Krstic hits both.

Nets down 16.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Krstic fouled by SAR, his 4th
> Krstic to the line for 2


Krstic hits both
84-100 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

we better go on a run again... i hate when we just give up like lil *****es.... ****in new jersey *****s


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson with the free throws. Richard Jefferson free throws after being fouled. RJ makes both free throws. Nenad Krstic fouled by Shareef Abdur Rahim. Hits both of his free throws. Please play defense!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wells for 2
84-102 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow look we ****ing suck whats new?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Clifford Robinson with the free throws. Richard Jefferson free throws after being fouled. RJ makes both free throws. Nenad Krstic fouled by Shareef Abdur Rahim. Hits both of his free throws. Please play defense!


 that won't happen


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for two
86-102 - SAC


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

was wright activated this game?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Krstic hits, we're starting to scrape back.

Just as I say that..Bibby hits a 3

Sac-105
Nets-96


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Bibby for 3
86-105 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Krstic, hits to beat the shot clock.

Bibby drops a 3. 

Nets need stops if their goals is to get back in the game.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Play Some ****ing D!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't express my anger. This is the worst losss of the seaon. ****


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

timeout Kings


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

DareToBeYinka said:


> Why are ****ing starters still in? Play LJ3 and Wright for ****'s sake, give them some minutes!


Kings are up 19 and they still have their starters in. Not sure if Frank is just trying to keep it close now.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic beats the shot clock. Mike Bibby for 3. *PLAY DEFENSE!* 105-86 Sacramento. Timeout. We need to learn how to play.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

3rd quater really ****ed it up... HARD!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*sigh*

No Petey, I'm not deferring to Carter.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

52 points in the paint for the Sacramento Kings. That hurts. :curse:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kings are up 19 and they still have their starters in. *Not sure if Frank is just trying to keep it close now.*
> 
> -Petey


 :raised_ey :rofl:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

shot clock violation on the Kings


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

We miss Collins.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2
88-105 - SAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

24 second violation on the Kings


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson to Jackson, Jackson hits.

Kings with their 2nd 24 second shot clock violation in a row?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2
90-105 - SAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

frank really does sukk...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mike Bibby for 3
90-108 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson puts it on the floor, drives, DUNKS!

Bibby hits a 3 in response.

Nets down 18 now.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Shot clock violation SAC. We need to communicate with each other. There you go Marc Jackson, (8-9) now. Shot clock violation again. Richard Jefferson puts it down for the New Jersey Nets. Bibby with the 3-pointer I QUIT.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

if i was LFrank id buy the whole team the better basketball videos.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2
92-108 - SAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2
94-108 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

108-94 we *NEED *stops


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

LET THE COMEBACK BEGIN! Lets go Little Zo and RJ lead us back! (Think they are going to bring back Kidd?)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran off galss for 2
96-108 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

WOW were still down, but were gettin closer!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wats the time?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi Wells for 2
96-110 - SAC


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran Planinic with the lay-up. Jacque Vaughn for 2. Bibby missed the 3-pointer, Zoran Planinic with the jumper. Bonzi Wells with the jumper. Cannot convert, Cmon Nets keep fighting, show some pride.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson to Jackson again.

Nets down 12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2
98-110 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wells over RJ.

RJ doesn't even attempt to contest the shot.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonzi Wells for 2
98-112 - SAC

timeout Nets (full)


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

20,10,7 from miller


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

112-98 Sacramento and a Timeout is taken by the NJN.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wells is all over RJ tonight...


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

were still loosin, and still not playing d


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2
100-112 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with the offensive board and put back.

What a great game for Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

On to Phoenix! The Takeovers hometown :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

21, 7 from jax


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow Wright w/ his debute


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like Antoine Wright will only see NBA action in garbage time.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson battling and scores again, he has impressed me the most tonight. Jason Kidd & Marc Jackson. Marc Jackson with 21 points and 8 rebounds. ANTOINE WRIGHT Finally.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, WRIGHT AND JOHNSON IN!

1:21 to play.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

LJ3 and A. Wright making their Nets debue


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wright johnson are ON! lol


----------



## DareToBeYinka (Feb 12, 2005)

Wright and LJ3 will get a whoppin' 2 mins... thanks Frank!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man only if wright becomes tmac and scores 13pts in 1min!


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> frank really does sukk...


 Frank is ok,his new system sucks,coach Frank please bring back last season system with better defense.please


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

at least PHI and NYK both lost. :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Marv for the compliment! I am a huge basketball fan, almost as much as you are a huge women's underwear fan!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Murray hits 1 of 2
101-112 - SAC


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my god...it's...it's Wright! Bring us back Wright.....11 points in a 1:13 make a name for yourself! Alright, maybe not.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> at least PHI and NYK both lost. :biggrin:


And we couldn't take advantage


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2
(first NBA points for him)
103-112 - SAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with a nice pass to a cutting Wright for his 1st NBA basket.

-Petey


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

about time Wright gets a basket


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG Johnson with his first bucket too.

114-105, Kings win.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

SAC hits 2 free throws
114-103 - SAC
LT3 hits for 2 (first points as a Net)
114-105 - SAC


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray with free throws. Antoine Wright gets his first points of his NBA career. :clap: More fouls. Jason Hart with his free throws. WE DROP OUR FIRST TWO GAMES ON THE WEST COAST ROAD TRIP. Final 114-105 in favor of Sacramento.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

124-105 woo we ****ing suck!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Hows he look? Can you tell anything?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

game over..... nets suked hard in this game.... kidd and some of the bench was the only players that did good on the nets.. why did we foul soo much in the 3rd quater and our defensive suks.. im getting on the bandwagon "FIRE FRANK!"


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> 124-105 woo we ****ing suck!


114-105. And we do not suck, think of the players we are missing. Jason Collins and Vince Carter two of our starters who we rely on. You cannot say we ****ing suck. Its only been 11 games too. And almost all the Atlantic Division lost tonight. Toronto is the only game left and they are only up by 3 in the beginning of the 4th.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Hows he look? Can you tell anything?


If by "he" you mean Wright then he looks very good. Still a mystery to me why he isn't getting any minutes this season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Hows he look? Can you tell anything?


No. Rather hard to in such limited time.

-Petey


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Any team is going to struggle minus 2 starters.

But even still, the energy on defense was terrible. Guys were ok with taking a foul instead of manning up


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Nenad Krstic*









New Jersey Nets center Nenad Krstic, of Serbia-Montenegro, center, goes up for the shot over Sacramento Kings' Brad Miller, left, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim during the first quarter in Sacramento, Calif., Wednesday, Nov. 23, 2005.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> If by "he" you mean Wright then he looks very good. Still a mystery to me why he isn't getting any minutes this season.


This is one thing I dont understand. I cannot fathom why Frank chooses not to play him. Even for a few minutes so we can actually see what Wright is capable of. 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_13.gif' alt='Throw Computer' border=0></a>This is such a bad loss. 

Unbelievable. No defense at all. :curse:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Chance hes activated again Friday?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, that certainly sucked.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We better take it to Phoenix. Vince Carter and Jason Collins better play.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Shots fell in the first half, and fell short in the second half. Our defense was out the door in both halves, end of story.

If the definition of "we suck" in basketball means that "we" can't put the ball in the hoop then I have to concur, we do suck.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sacramento wins 105-114

M. Jackson - 21 points 9 rebounds 3 assists
N. Krstic - 19 points 4 rebounds 1 assist
R. Jefferson - 16 points 6 rebounds 6 assists
J. Kidd - 11 points 7 rebounds 11 assists
J. McInnis - 10 points 3 rebounds 4 assists
C. Robinson - 10 points 4 rebounds 1 assist
Z. Planinic - 8 points 1 rebound 2 assists
L. Murray - 4 points 0 rebounds 0 assists
J. Vaughn - 2 points 0 rebounds 0 assists
A. Wright - 2 points 0 rebounds 0 assists
L. Johnson - 2 points 0 rebounds 0 assists
S. Padgett - 0 points 0 rebounds 0 assists

BOX SCORE


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

justasking? said:


> This is one thing I dont understand. I cannot fathom why Frank chooses not to play him. Even for a few minutes so we can actually see what Wright is capable of.
> 
> <a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_13.gif' alt='Throw Computer' border=0></a>This is such a bad loss.
> 
> Unbelievable. No defense at all. :curse:


I concur. I'd like to see Wright more, see how he can play with the team. BTW, your smilies have me rolling, cuz that's exactly how I feel.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

vote for the Nets player of the game
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219123


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

roro26 said:


> I concur. I'd like to see Wright more, see how he can play with the team. BTW, your smilies have me rolling, cuz that's exactly how I feel.


Dude... I nearly threw my computer! Everything was going well (except for the defense) in the first half. Then all of a sudden, everything collapsed! :curse: 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_8_14.gif' alt='Computer Smash' border=0></a> Jeez!!!

And regarding Wright... Dang! I dunno... How can he ever contribute or develop if he sits on the bench?? :curse:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well were down but look at it this way if VC played monday night wed likely would have had a 3 game win streak going into tonights game!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone peep the fact that Brad Miller is averaging 6 assists for A BIG MAN during the course of this season


----------

